# again..........



## Shadi (Feb 28, 2010)

well....I just can't take it anymore, two of my cats died this week =/, one was ran over by a car same as with his dad a week ago and his brother was eaten by something "probably dogs" I uh....I found his remains in a farm nearby, I know it's him and I am deeply sad about it.

my dear Keke & Weki...may you find rest up there alongside your father who died a week ago
they were only 9 months old.

a pic of them with their sister "the last living cat I have now"


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh my, how painful. And didn't their sister also get hit by a car & have some injury to her leg? What became of the mother cat that was pregnant the same time as the sister? I believe based on how dangerous it is outside in your area, you must keep the sister indoors only!! I am sorry for all your losses. It must be almost unbearable.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I am so, so sorry that all this has happened to your family.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Very sorry for your loss. I'd keep that last kitty of yours inside.


----------



## Shadi (Feb 28, 2010)

LilRed said:


> Oh my, how painful. And didn't their sister also get hit by a car & have some injury to her leg? What became of the mother cat that was pregnant the same time as the sister? I believe based on how dangerous it is outside in your area, you must keep the sister indoors only!! I am sorry for all your losses. It must be almost unbearable.



the mother had birth somewhere and didn't come back, and yes I am already keeping the tiny sister inside, she is healing up pretty quickly and she's pregnant. originally we thought that when she was hit by a car the embryos died inside, but when we checked again, they're alive and healthy. I am started to notice her nipples are getting bigger and also as her tummy. if my speculations are right, she'll give birth mid may.

but it's just...this is one of the most sad thing that happened in "MY LIFE"!!, 3 cats in less than 2 weeks....


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bless your heart! There are no words adequate enough to comfort you at this terrible time. I wish you the peace that passes all understanding, and many blessings. God love you; this is too much for anyone to bear.


----------

